# [Sammelthread] Foxconn Blood Rage & Blood Rage GTI (Intel x58)



## Gast3737 (17. April 2009)

Foxconn Blood Rage & Blood Rage GTI

Zusammenarbeit zwischen RuneDRS und Steinschock

*Inhalt*​

1. Technische Daten und Eigenschaften(lt. Hersteller)
1a. Foxconn Blood Rage
1b. Foxconn Blood Rage GTI
2. Unterschiede der beiden Boards
3. Reviews
4. Vor- und Nachteile des Boards
4. Bilder vom Board
5. Bilder vom Bios


*1. Technische Daten und Eigenschaften(lt. Hersteller)*​
1a. Foxconn Blood Rage



1b. Foxconn Blood Rage GTI


----------



## Shibi (8. Mai 2009)

Fehlt hier nicht noch was? 

Das Board gefällt mir (optisch) sehr gut, wie ist es denn in der Praxis?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Mai 2009)

Weder mit dem G13 als auch P08 ist es möglich, den PCI-E-Takt zu ändern. Meines Wissens ist dies auch mit anderen BIOS-Versionen (noch?) nicht möglich, der Mem. Config. Space ist zudem leider gelocked.  Vielleicht hilft ein Mod-BIOS, wer weiß.
Ansonsten ist das Bloodrage IMO ein gutes Board, habe es aber noch nicht ausgetestet.


----------



## Marvin82 (14. Mai 2009)

Dachte man kann den PCI-E Takt anheben weis nur nicht mit welchem bios 
Morgen kommt mein Foxconn BR mal schauen dann werde ich mal testen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Mai 2009)

...und?
P06 und G22 sind ebenfalls Fehlanzeige, beim Flaming Blade (GTI) sieht es übrigens nicht anders aus.


----------



## steinschock (20. Mai 2009)

@ PCIe-Takt
Das geht definitiv mit noch keinem Bios.

Das soll aber noch kommen, wie auch die Möglichkeit die Vcore unter Default zu Fixen.

Als Bios ist das P06 und das G22a am besten. (Achtung wird als 19a angezeigt)
Bis 220Blck komme ich ohne Probleme und kann auch Benchen ect.

2 x konnte ich mit 222Blck ins Windows, war aber nicht stabil.

Zudem soll über 222Blck generell (alle MBs) mit NV etwas schwerer sein und die meisten Top Blck sind mit PCI-Grakas erreicht worden.

Auto OC-Funktionen sucht mann auch vergebens, was Anfängern das OC etwas erschwert.

Meine 24/7 Einstellungen richten sich im Moment nach dem Vcore (da man den noch nicht unter VID bekommt)

Mit Vcore @ Default =1,29V  @ Prime und +120mV  Vtt  (auch abhängig vom Ram) 1,62V Ram rest stock.

..komme ich auf 195 Blck x21 =4,1GHz 
Ram @ 782MHz  7-7-7-16

Alle werte bei 21x multi und für den D0, C0 brauchen meist mehr Vcore + Vtt.
D0 mögen zuviel Vtt nicht, meist ist bereiz um1,35V Optimal.

Das QF-Panel wird nicht mehr kommen wie es aussieht.

Ich werd die Woche mal einige Bilder und Bios-screens posten.


Ich finde es nur Geil, hab aber kein vergleich. 
 Hab aber ein fettes Grinsen wenn ich es sehe.  
Hier mal eine Beispielconfig mit Wakü 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein Review vom BR teils gegen das Classified.

Foxconn Blood RAGE X58 - Page 1 - XCPUs

Weitere Fragen versuche ich gerne zu beantworten.
Ich glaub zum BR kenne ich mich ganz gut aus da ich das seit Dec. 08 verfolge und seit 4 Wochen im Einsatz habe.


----------



## Vi77u (2. Oktober 2009)

Sehr sehr verspätet melde ich mich kurz um zu fragen ob es möglich ist das BR komplett wasserkühlt zu haben? Soweit ich mich durchgelesen habe ist nur die N-Bridge wassergekühlt.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## Tin (24. November 2009)

Was für Schläuche passen denn auf das Bloodrage? Klappt das mit 13/10mm?


----------



## Tin (25. November 2009)

Wird das Bloodrage nur noch in der "GTI" Revision verkauft? Es gibt lediglich ein Händler, der das vollwertige Bloodrage noch anbietet.

Kann man den Wasserkühler nachkaufen, oder gibt es alternative Wasserkühler?

Mich würde interessieren, ob man das Flaming Blade (GTI) auch Wasserkühlen kann und wenn ja welche Kühler passen.


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2009)

Ich würde gerne für eines der Boards einen Komplettkühler bauen, aber die Vernunft sagt mir, dass ich das nicht machen sollte und bei meinem Gene bleibe. ^^


----------



## Vi77u (20. Dezember 2009)

Tin schrieb:


> Wird das Bloodrage nur noch in der "GTI" Revision verkauft? Es gibt lediglich ein Händler, der das vollwertige Bloodrage noch anbietet.
> 
> Kann man den Wasserkühler nachkaufen, oder gibt es alternative Wasserkühler?
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob man das Flaming Blade (GTI) auch Wasserkühlen kann und wenn ja welche Kühler passen.



Jap es wird leider nur noch die GTI Version verkauft. Die Wakü musst die aller Voraussicht nach selbst zusammensuchen. Eine Wasserkühlung ist prinzipiell möglich (nach Angaben einiger Händler).


----------



## OsiRis (21. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab das gti und kann sagen das es möglich ist die nb wie beim normalen br mit wasser zu kühlen da sich der kühler genau gleich abmachen lässt ...


----------



## Tin (27. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber wo bekomme ich den Wasserkühler her?


----------

